# Removing wood shavings from knitwear



## tekno.mage (10 May 2011)

Just watched my partner attempting to remove woodshavings from a pair of thick woolly socks and the front of a knitted pullover using the vacuum cleaner with brush attatchment. His efforts did remove most of the shavings but not all - leaving (in his words) "the nasty itchy bits that catch you unawares even after the garment has been washed." 

Last night he did some turning and forgot he was not wearing his boots (only his trainers) and that he had a knitted pullover on under his smock (which was not done up at the front). I did smirk a little at the time, but not too much - I've been caught out enough times myself and have learned that woodshavings ruin most knitwear, fleece garments, and most socks if allowed in contact with any of these!

Any tips on shavings removal from these garments (especially socks)?


----------



## jumps (10 May 2011)

I would suggest crocs no socks and just the smock - but I'm not sure this is acceptable in Wales 

Really there isn't any simple solution and the same thing applies to work with fibreglass and many other things - even plaster dust because it can knit together with moisture to create tiny snaggy bits. That initial physical barrier is key.


----------



## Blister (10 May 2011)

Steel toe caped boots 

And do the smock up with the velcro collar 

Works for me :wink:


----------



## tekno.mage (10 May 2011)

jumps":3sp00iz9 said:


> I would suggest crocs no socks and just the smock - but I'm not sure this is acceptable in Wales .



Quite acceptable in Wales  In fact in summer I go the crocs no socks route with old teeshirt with a roll neck (!) and shorts  I've also been known to wear Crocs short wellies with trousers pulled over the tops to prevent shavings ingress in winter.

I know, I know, we should all *really* be wearing steelies (when will they invent steel toe-cap crocs?) in the workshop in case of flying wood or dropped sharp things hitting the feet, but I mainly turn boxes not huge bowls so most flying bits of wood are small items leaving jam-chucks unexpectedly (and I try to catch 'em before they hit anything and get damaged) and I'm also pretty careful about not dropping sharp things on my feet in the workshop or the kitchen.

Partner has now accepted the pullover & socks are probably ruined and put the vacuum cleaner away....


----------



## Bodrighy (10 May 2011)

I have a jumper that I use only for turning in colder weather and always wear shoes or boots, don't own trainers and don't like sandals. The bits don't seem a problem but maybe I have a thicker skin or something LOL

Pete


----------



## Lightweeder (11 May 2011)

I find most shavings come off if you submerge things in a sinkfull of water and just float them off.


----------



## Leo (12 May 2011)

I haven't worn anything but Crocks, Shorts and T-shirts for over 4 years now, so, sorry I can't help on this one.............. 8)


----------

